# Replacement light for Fluval Chi



## Greenpapa

Hi everyone. I really like this site because everybody's seem very knowledgeable about fish keeping. I think this is a good place to ask my question.

I have a Fluval Chi 5 Gallon Aquarium Kit for five months, everything's working fine until this week. The LED lamps under the integrated filter/low voltage light cube had stopped working. I don't want to spend $50 to replace the whole cube since the filtration system still works.

Is there a cheap yet reliable light I can buy to attach under the cube (where the original LED lamps were)? There are only Java Ferns and Java Moss in my tank, so I think low light would do.

Please help thanks!

Here's the pic of the integrated filter/low voltage light cube:


----------



## HeyPK

Did all the led's go out at once, or did they fail one by one? If they all went out at once, it is probably a loose connection that could be fixed.


----------



## Greenpapa

The LED lamps all went out at once. I opened up the cube but didn't know how to fix it since I didn't see any loose wires or parts.


----------



## HeyPK

Its gotta be a break somewhere----the plug, the cord, the switch? If you can't get it working, it probably would be better just to get a little hang-on-the-back filter and get a lamp with a 13 watt compact fluorescent bulb to hang over the top. That way you could also put a glass cover on top to reduce evaporation.


----------



## aquaman555

Have you contacted the manufacturer on it? As PK said it, it does seems like something somewhere is messed up, maybe the power transformer went out?


----------



## Greenpapa

Thanks for the suggestions. I contacted Hagen today and the service rep told me since I only have the aquarium kit for five months, I can just email or fax them my proof of purchase and they'll send me a new filter/light cube. Pretty nice customer service!


----------



## aquaman555

That's awesome then, I was thinking if you didn't have it for too long they'd replace it. Good company, I really want to get me the Chis or one of their other modern neat looking small tanks.


----------

